# San Rafael Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet Sunday July 31



## fat tire trader (Jul 11, 2022)

San Rafael Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet
Sunday July 31
10AM to Noon
1349 Via Sessi
San Rafael California
94964
Swap Spaces are Free, but limited, please reserve a space in advance
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## tryder (Jul 31, 2022)

This is going to be a lot of fun.
Heading down there now.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 31, 2022)

dont for get pics


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 31, 2022)

Pics?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 31, 2022)

I wish you had bumped this a couple times  😩


----------



## mrg (Jul 31, 2022)

Nobody bumped it but got a couple bikes and didn’t take no pictures, good lunch & great Mt bike Museum tour!


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 1, 2022)

I will have another one on the last Sunday of August.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 6, 2022)

fat tire trader said:


> San Rafael Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet
> Sunday July 31
> 10AM to Noon
> 1349 Via Sessi
> ...



Just curious as to why some swap meets only operate for two hours? I have parts/bikes I would like to sell/trade but for me to travel 3 hours for a 2 hour swap can be a tricky decision for me.

Rafael


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 11, 2022)

Why 2 hours? 

It's been my experience at swaps that I have attended over the last 30+ years is that most of the selling and trading happens in the first hour. 

I have been annoyed at other meets with longer hours, thinking that I need to hang around in case some buyers might come.  The serious collectors/buyers come early.  

Limiting the hours gives sellers more time to travel and makes the day not as difficult.

In your case, 3+2+3 makes an 8 hour day. If you want your day to be longer, you can go to the beach, or up the mountain. A group of us often goes to lunch together after the swap.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 11, 2022)

Next swap August 28 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/san-rafael-vintage-bicycle-swap-meet-sunday-august-28.212222/


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 27, 2022)

fat tire trader said:


> Why 2 hours?
> 
> It's been my experience at swaps that I have attended over the last 30+ years is that most of the selling and trading happens in the first hour.
> 
> ...



Nice , you've been doing it ad long as I have..thank you for your response. 
Rafael


----------

